# Everyday Smoking Shenannigans



## Halfblood Fiend (Jun 28, 2012)

Sooooooo in junior classes, I've always got a ton of studying to do, whether it's homework, reading the textbook, going over notes, you name it. Pretty much every moment of my life when I'm not in the water or class nowadays is spent studying (even now, _technically_ I have my online reading up on my browser). But today, I got bored of being in the house and decided to take it outside, and if I'm going outside, might as well smoke too. Am I right? Haha!

And then I thought it'd be kinda funny to post pictures of smoking while doing normal things. I bet its been done before but, oh well. I start?







Studying like a boss. :]


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

On the edge of my seat waiting to see the next pic!!! op2:op2:op2:


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

Nice pic. anything new in the humidor to smoke?? Like something that may have mysteriously shown up in your mailbox in the last few days...?


----------



## Halfblood Fiend (Jun 28, 2012)

Well actually, my dad misplaced the only mailbox key... heheh


----------



## V-ret (Jun 25, 2012)

Lol, that's one way to divert a disaster.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

What are you smoking there Madison?


----------



## Halfblood Fiend (Jun 28, 2012)

Haha. Yeah really! 

I'm smoking a Slow Aged Lot No. 826. It was quite good.

And I intended for other people to post pictures too. Haha. Especially since I can't smoke in the house so that limits me to doing stuff outside


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

Halfblood Fiend said:


> Well actually, my dad misplaced the only mailbox key... heheh


Bummer...


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Damn! 8 days sitting in the mailbox :shock: it was kinda hot this past week.... go get it now!!!! :smoke:


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

yeah, I think there was some decent stuff in there too. but it's been a while so I can't really remember...


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

I found the key and retrieved the package. Everything looks fine. Madison should post her bomb report soon.

Oops...I just saw her bomb report.


----------

